

 What has become of HackerHackerNews? - wyclif
http://www.hackerhackernews.com

======
pixelbath
Or, instead of boosting the domain squatters' ad revenue, you could post this
as a HN discussion.

~~~
wyclif
Good idea.

------
wyclif
The domain registration expired 3 days ago. I'm a little sad about the state
of HN spinoffs-- first NewMogul then HHN, both of which I liked.

